# Cleaning underside of engine...covered in oil



## Sparco (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm looking for the best product to clean all the oil off the underside of my engine and engine bay, there's a lot of it!

I was advised to get it steamed off but no where round here does underside of engine.

I'm basically trying to pin point a leak which I've had to a while now.

Any help greatfully appreciated

Chris


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

I have used BH surfex degreaser reasonably strong mix, spray, quick scrub, then jet off, using a cold water pressure washer.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

another vote for bilt hamber surfex HD. get a spray bottle, and just spray it on, leave a minute or so, spray some more then agitate and wash off.

just cover electrics. it's still effective at 10% but sounds like you might need it a little stronger. having said that...i cleaned my arches with this stuff at 20% (28 years of mud came off!)

it's a very good product.


----------



## Sparco (Jul 2, 2006)

Cheers for the advice, I've gone and got myself 5 litres of Surfex HD on its way after reading many a good review, also bought a foaming spray head as I guessed that'd help it when spraying underneath car.

There is shed loads of oil down there so I'll try 10% and go stronger if needed


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

brake cleaner will do the job and be alot cheaperif your just looking for a leek.


----------



## Sparco (Jul 2, 2006)

Ah well, bought now, sure it'll come in handy in general


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

yes you'll need to spray it on. if there's a lot of oil to shift i'd start at about 20% and see how you get on. 'tis a good product. when i run out (gonna be a bloody long time - 5 litres of it should make 40-50litres of product!!) i'll have no hesitation in buying more.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

if you get really stuck finding the leak. take out dipstick and gently stick airline into hole...add a bit of pressure and you should see or hear air bubbling around leak


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Cheapest thing to shift oil is turps. Just brush it on then rinse it off with soapy water.


----------

